# emerge gentoo-sources

## jdo

Устанавливаю Gentoo 2000.5

Конфигурация ядра.

Установка исходников.

```

>emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gentoo-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.1-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

# <johnm@gentoo.org> (1/12/2004)

# Masking all 2.6 versions of kernel packages which were originally

# 2.4 only so that we can merge 2.6 with 2.4 without forcing a 

# mass upgrade.

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r14 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.8-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.7-r19 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.10-r7 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.10-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.10-r8 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r33 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r17 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r9 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

>emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

# <johnm@gentoo.org> (1/12/2004)

# Masking all 2.6 versions of kernel packages which were originally

# 2.4 only so that we can merge 2.6 with 2.4 without forcing a 

# mass upgrade.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

 

```

в distfiles у меня есть:

genpatches-2.6-11.01-base.tar.bz2 

genpatches-2.6-11.01-extras.tar.bz2 

linux-2.6.11.tar.bz2

Что я не так делаю?

(по форуму ответ искал, но ничего не нашел)

----------

## serg_sk

В /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask размаскируй ветку 2.6.х

Далее в эбилде для - sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r3 замени ~x86 на x86 

В потом опять emerge gentoo-sources

----------

## Nelud

2 jdo

Ты с нового InstallCD 2005.0 ставишь или ссылку на профиль сменил? Если второе, то может неправильно сделал, тогда покажи вывод

ls -l /etc/make.profile

И не мешало бы emerge --sync сделатьLast edited by Nelud on Thu Apr 07, 2005 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Nelud, давай спокойней... Ничего критического не произошло.

Мне интересно --- что меняет emerge sync, если /etc/make.profile будет указывать на другой профиль? Дерево портов-то при этом не меняется...

----------

## jdo

Nelud, я устанавливаю первый раз Gentoo.

Проблема решилась путем коментирования строки в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6
```

Не понял я что-то, почему она решилась  :Idea: 

Я ставлю версю gentoo-sources-2,6,11-r4, она вроде должна была и так поставиться (без комментариев).

Я, честно говоря, не до конца понял как работает package.mask.[/b]

----------

## viy

 *jdo wrote:*   

> Проблема решилась путем коментирования строки в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
> 
> ```
> >=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6
> ```
> ...

 

После следующего-же emerge sync у тебя все станет по-старому.

Надо было добавить упомянутую строчку в файл /etc/portage/package.unmask. Почитай man emerge portage, на них стоит потратить пару часов.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *jdo wrote:*   

> Nelud, я устанавливаю первый раз Gentoo.
> 
> Проблема решилась путем коментирования строки в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Я конечно дико извиняюсь , но рекомендую специально для Вас http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Настройка_Portage

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> Я конечно дико извиняюсь , но рекомендую специально для Вас http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Настройка_Portage

 

Хм... что-то не так со ссылочкой, судя по всему из-за кодировки.

Так вроде работает...

----------

## Nelud

Ребяты! Добавление в /etc/portage/package.unmask - это костыли! Генту 2005.0 уже официально вышел и уже есть специальная дока по его установке. В ней ничего не сказано, что надо размаскировать gentoo-sources! Поэтому либо это баг и его надо постить в багзилу, либо у jdo старый срез portage. Поэтому я и посоветовал сделать emerge --sync

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*   Я конечно дико извиняюсь , но рекомендую специально для Вас http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Настройка_Portage 
> 
> Хм... что-то не так со ссылочкой, судя по всему из-за кодировки.
> 
> Так вроде работает...

 

Хм ... у меня обе открываются и моя и Ваша - проблема видимо в Вашем юникоде  :Smile: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Ребяты! Добавление в /etc/portage/package.unmask - это костыли! Генту 2005.0 уже официально вышел и уже есть специальная дока по его установке. В ней ничего не сказано, что надо размаскировать gentoo-sources! Поэтому либо это баг и его надо постить в багзилу, либо у jdo старый срез portage. Поэтому я и посоветовал сделать emerge --sync

 

Возмодно bootstrap был сделан не для 2.6 ветки - отсюда и результат, правда не заглядывал в 2005 LiveCD ибо у меня по жизни "~x86" еще с 1.4-rc3

PS : нет чушь! он сейчас един

----------

## viy

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> это костыли!

 

Ставить 2005.0 с нуля на голую машину и сменить профиль да сделать emerge -Dpuv world не есть одно и то же.

К примеру, на одной моей старушке после смены 2004.3 на 2005ю.0:

```
# emerge -Dpuv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-apps/procps".

!!! Problem with ebuild dev-php/mod_php-4.3.10

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Что сейчас делать я не знаю (пока нет времени и надобности разбираться).

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> К примеру, на одной моей старушке после смены 2004.3 на 2005ю.0:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -s procps

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : procps ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-process/procps
```

переехал он - переехал  :Smile: 

подразумеваю, что emerge sync уже сделан:

вначале 

```
emerge sys-process/procps
```

 затем 

```
USE="-X -qt" emerge mod_php
```

----------

## jdo

Nelud, я ставлю:

install-x86-minimal-2005.0.iso

portage-20050321.tar.bz2

stage3-athlon-xp-2005.0.tar.bz2

(universal cd я не могу скачать в силу некоторых обстоятельств)[/b]

----------

## serg_sk

Nelud

А за хамство могут и попустить. Ты не прочитал вопроса, в другой раз читай внимательнее! Даже если бы он выполнил команду 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-sources 
```

То у него нифига  бы не поставилось. Ибо ветка 2.6.х была замаскирована. 

 *Quote:*   

> Проблема решилась путем коментирования строки в /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
> 
> ```
> 
> >=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6
> ...

 

Этим ты размаскировал ветку 2.6.x. И походу после emerge gentoo-sources у тебя поставилось вот что: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4

----------

## Nelud

serg_sk

Извини, погорячился...

Твоя правда  :Embarassed: 

----------

## viy

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> переехал он - переехал 
> 
> вначале emerge sys-process/procps

 

Нет, это ничего не меняет. Пытаюсь найти место, где этот пакет зафиксирован в виде sys-apps/procps.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*   переехал он - переехал 
> 
> вначале emerge sys-process/procps 
> 
> Нет, это ничего не меняет. Пытаюсь найти место, где этот пакет зафиксирован в виде sys-apps/procps.

 

Хорошо, а если выяснить или он есть как таковой

```
# emerge -ptv procps
```

а он таки должен быть ибо это Standard informational utilities and process-handling tools и воспользоваться возможностью /etc/portage/profile/package.provided 

т.е mod_php будет считать, что нужная версия установлена.

----------

## serg_sk

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> serg_sk
> 
> Извини, погорячился...
> 
> Твоя правда 

 

Ничего страшного, просто хамить необязательно, все мы люди у можем ошибаться  :Wink: 

----------

